# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Pesca Del Lucio.

## -salva-

Buenas, me he aficionado a la pesca y me gustaría saber, los embalses y pantanos donde esta el Lucio.
He probado en Buendía y Cijara, sin suerte en ninguno.
En Madrid, la cosa no esta muy bien y parece que hay pocos embalses, donde poder pescarlos.
Voy a probar suerte en el de Estremera, ya os diré que tal.
De momento, el más conocido es el de Orellana, pero me quiero soltar un poquito y pescar antes en zonas más cercanas a Madrid.
Si podéis dar vuestra opinión y recomendarme lugares o lo agradezco.
Muchas gracias y saludos.

----------


## Mosquero

Hola Salva

Bienvenido al maravilloso mundo de la pesca  :Big Grin: 
El problema de los embalses de Madrid es la presion pesquera y el aumento de la poblacion de indeseables que practican el captura y sarten.Por lo demas, hay Lucios en la mayoria de emblases Madrileños.Lo siento, pero hace muchos años que deje de pescar por Madrid asi que no se como estaran ahora.
Buendia,Estremera y Entrepeñas tenian buena poblacion de Lucio, pero entre la sequia y la presion, la poblacion bajo mucho aunque sigue siendo una buena opcion.
Tal y como esta el tema con las lluvias de este año, yo te diria que fueses a Orellana, no estan saliendo muy grandes pero al menos van saliendo.
En Cijara estan muy, muy duros.Habra que esperar a que se estabilice la cosa y se aclare un poco el agua.
Una ultima opcion nada desdeñable seria el Orbigo y el Esla entre la Bañeza y Benavente, tienen buena poblacion de Lucio y la pesca en rio es muy divertida aunque quiza es un poco pronto y es mejor esperar a que el agua caliente un poco mas.
Animo y no desesperes, los bolos nos los llevamos todos...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Salva, también te recomendaría algunos tramos del río Guadiana aguas abajo de Orellana.

Hay buenas poblaciones de bastantes peces: lucio, basses, carpas, barbos, etc, depende el gusto.

Hombre, sobre el lucio, evidentemente el río no es Orellana, ni Cijara, pero, si que las aguas del río Guadiana pueden deparate más de una sorpresa...hablo por experiencia  :Wink: .

También el embalse del Zújar tiene una buena población de lucios y de buena calidad, sobretodo los que han venido a través del trasvase Orellana-Zújar. En La Serena, que yo sepa, no hay lucios a menos que alguno los haya soltado  :Wink: .

Sobretodo, lo que más destaca, los los fenomenales basses que salen en las antiguas graveras del Guadiana, hoy, muchas de ellas convertidas en fenomenales charcas que, son un destino casi obligado para los pescadores de basses, tanto por su cantidad, como por la calidad de los mismos.

Este invierno, los lucios en Guadiana, sobretodo, se pueden pillar cerca de las desembocaduras de los arroyos y afluentes del Guadiana, ya que debido a las escorrentías sucedidas, muchos de estos lucios estarán "expectantes" en esos lugares para "zamparse" a todo bicho viviente que remonta o baja por los afluentes, pudiendo clavar algunos que pueden sobrepasan el metro.

Luego, claro está, hay que tener el día...a lo mejor vas y no clavas uno, que otro va al dia siguiente y clava 10...así es la vida.

Como anécdota, decirte que hace unos años, la última "riada" que paso por el Guadiana, ese año fue muy bueno para los lucios en este río, lo cual, pues este año puede que sea igual, en el río Lácara (afluente pequeño del Guadiana) clavamos ese año 18 lucios más otros cuantos que se quedaron por el camino  :Cool: .

Un saludo.

----------


## -salva-

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra colaboración, por fin hoy me he puesto a mirar un poco el internet y me alegra ver vuestros comentarios.
En las vacaciones que me he pasado, me he llevado 3 "bolos", pero bueno...
El de Cijara, Almoguera y Buendía.
Lo mas lamentable, de las visitas, es el lamentable estado del embalse de Almoguera, lastima de sucio que esta.
El fin de semana que viene, espero poder ir a pescar y enseñar mi primera captura, foto y suelta.
Lo más seguro, que me pase por el de Atazar o por Aranjuez, ya veremos.
Muchísimas gracias y saludos.

----------


## Jaime Martinez Moreiras

Buenas!!
me llamo jaime y soi de verin, ourense
tengo la licencia de castilla y leon y me gustaria saber en la zona de Zamora donde podria intentar caputar, o en su defecto, realizar la pesca del lucio 
tambien me gustaria saber rios sin tramos acotados aptos para practicar la pesca a mosca seca
muchas gracias 
saludos

----------


## Mosquero

Hola Jaime

Lo siento pero no conozco mucho la zona de Zamora
Si no recuerdo mal, creo que el Tera tiene Lucio y luego tienes el famoso embalse de Ricobayo.
En cuanto a la trucha, me temo que el aumento de la subespecie trucha-boqueron ha hecho que ya no le dedique demasiado tiempo...salvo cuando voy a Coruña.

----------


## jasg555

> Buenas!!
> me llamo jaime y soi de verin, ourense
> tengo la licencia de castilla y leon y me gustaria saber en la zona de Zamora donde podria intentar caputar, o en su defecto, realizar la pesca del lucio 
> tambien me gustaria saber rios sin tramos acotados aptos para practicar la pesca a mosca seca
> muchas gracias 
> saludos


Los ríos Esla, Órbigo, y el Tera, en su tramos bajos tienen lucio en abundancia.
Una zona en donde se suelen pescar bien es en Valencia de Don Juan.
 Puede que en alguna zona haya habido descastes por parte de la Junta.
 Ahora bien, éste año, con agua, seguro que han remontado perfectamente y ni descastes ni nada, habrá bastantes.

Las zonas libres, no te las sé decir con seguridad, porque hay tramos que rotan. Pero hay bastantes tramos de pesca sin muerte a mosca, por supuesto.
Lo mejor es que entres en la consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Junta en donde hay información, o en todo caso, que llames. Suelen ser amables. Preferentemente llama a primera hora, ya que después están hasta la bola con los permisos de trucha.

----------


## ebribody

Hola a todos, hay un pantano en madrid con lucios realmente grandes, no es broma los he visto y tambien los he pescado, el mas grande que he pescado peso 15,800gr y muchos mas de inferior peso, lo extraño de este lugar es que no entran lapizeros apenas, creo que es debido ala abundancia de lucios grandes. El pantano es Valmayor cerquita de Galapagar. Salva si decides ir triunfaras, te aconsejo que utilizes el piki de 15cm color natural blanco por abajo negro por arriba o tambien rapala pero eso si GRANDE no te cortes los bichos son la o**** y tiran del c***n, equipate en condiciones un lucio de 10k mosqueao es mucho lucio. Si ves que no pican ten paciencia tendras tu recompensa, suerte a todos.  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos, hay un pantano en madrid con lucios realmente grandes, no es broma los he visto y tambien los he pescado, el mas grande que he pescado peso 15,800gr y muchos mas de inferior peso, lo extraño de este lugar es que no entran lapizeros apenas, creo que es debido ala abundancia de lucios grandes. El pantano es Valmayor cerquita de Galapagar. Salva si decides ir triunfaras, te aconsejo que utilizes el piki de 15cm color natural blanco por abajo negro por arriba o tambien rapala pero eso si GRANDE no te cortes los bichos son la o**** y tiran del c***n, equipate en condiciones un lucio de 10k mosqueao es mucho lucio. Si ves que no pican ten paciencia tendras tu recompensa, suerte a todos.


Bienvenido, ebribody, esperamos fotos de esas capturas  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo y buena pesca. Eso sí, cuida las palabras, en este foro tenemos menores

----------


## jasg555

> Hola a todos, hay un pantano en madrid con lucios realmente grandes, no es broma los he visto y tambien los he pescado, el mas grande que he pescado peso 15,800gr y muchos mas de inferior peso, lo extraño de este lugar es que no entran lapizeros apenas, creo que es debido ala abundancia de lucios grandes. El pantano es Valmayor cerquita de Galapagar. Salva si decides ir triunfaras, te aconsejo que utilizes el piki de 15cm color natural blanco por abajo negro por arriba o tambien rapala pero eso si GRANDE no te cortes los bichos son la **** y tiran del copon, equipate en condiciones un lucio de 10k mosqueao es mucho lucio. Si ves que no pican ten paciencia tendras tu recompensa, suerte a todos.


 15,800 es una pieza de record. Tienes fotos?

Hombre, en Valmayor hay lucio, pero no tan abundante. Al principio, cuando había una enorme cantidad de carpas y tencas, se comenzaron a sacar lucios importantes. Nosotros, mi hermano en concreto, con 11 años logró sacar uno de 12,650, que lo pesamos y devolvimos ante los insultos de los pescateros de alrededor.

Luego la pesca y sartén del lucio se generalizó y lo han perseguido mucho.

Hoy en día puedes sacar alguno, y alguna buena pieza. Pero no es nada fácil. Y los bolos son frecuentes.

Igualmente, la enorme población de tenca sucumbió en las sartenes madrileñas y en el estómago de los lucios, y la también abundantísima carpa, que tan buenas piezas produjo y que tantas tardes de tranquilidad me ha dado pescándolas con patatas fritas para luego soltándolas, hoy es apenas una caricatura.

Si queda algún cardúmen, la invasión de cormoranes en invierno se encarga de acabar con él.
 Hoy en día, en Valmayor pesca hay pero poca.
Se sigue permitiendo el captura y sartén en un embalse que debería regularse su pesca y protegerse.

----------


## REEGE

¿Lucio de 32 kilos en Orellana?, posiblemente el record de España de Lucio

¿Un lucio de 32 kilos puede ser el lucio más grande de España? , no puedo confirmarlo, pero posiblemente sea un record de España de Lucio, 32 kilos.

Me llego la noticia de un lucio de 32 kilos dos semanas después de una de nuestras últimas salidas a Orellana. No es que desconfié de mis compañeros de pesca, pero uno con el paso de los años se hace escéptico.

Palote, compañero de jornadas de lucio, me llama por teléfono y me comenta la noticia:
- Palote: Juanan me ha llamado Parra y me comenta que Dani, la persona con la que salimos en barca por Orellana, ha sacado un Lucio de 32 kilos.
- Yo: venga ya Palote, ¿hay foto?
- Palote: Ha dicho el Parra que nos la envía.

Bueno después de dos días sin recibir la foto mando un correo a Parra y este me responde al día siguiente con la foto. No me lo podía creer.

Llamada a Parra:
- Yo: Parra, ¿ese pepino lo ha sacado el Dani?
- Parra: no lo saco otra gente que andaba por allí, se acerco y le tiro una foto con el móvil.

Pues esa es la historia, me contó algo sobre la lucha y tal pero nada anecdótico. Cuenta que lo saco con un Shad (pikie) de 15cm en una zona de no mucha profundidad, tampoco he podido corroborar este dato después de algunas llamadas.

Siento no poder aportar mas datos, ni verificar el peso, ni daros la identidad de los pescadores, pero desde luego el documento gráfico es contundente. Por cierto la foto fue sacada con un móvil y no fue Dani si no un amigo suyo de Madrid.

He buscado documentación por la red y he encontrado información dispar sobre lucios gigantes. En Alemania, en Suecia o Finlandia he leído de capturas, y algunas no con caña, de lucios de alrededor de 25 kilos. Creo que la especie que habita en América del Norte, Muskie, alcanza mayores dimensiones. Una página donde podéis ver lucios gigantes de hasta 25 kilos: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischh.../19-hecht.html

Fuente: Fisch-Hitparade Hecht

Los record documentados IGFA rondan estos tamaños, pero hay que tener en cuenta la dificultad de certificar un record homologado por esta asociación, os dejo un enlace al actual record de Exos Lucius: http://www.igfa.org/records/Fish-Rec...orthern&LC=ATR

Lo que no podemos negar es que el documento grafico, aporta que el lucio capturado a primeros de Mayo de este 2010 en Orellana pude ser uno de los record de España de Lucio.

La mala noticia según he podido saber es que la espectacular captura no volvió al agua, si fue así me avergüenza un poco por la parte que me toca como pescador. Quiza sea poco lo que hacemos por que cale la idea del captura y suelta entre los pescadores. Sacrificar un animal como ese, seguramente único en España, es para hacernos meditar a todos sobre el verdadero sentido del "captura y suelta" y si hacemos lo posible por divulgarlo.

Bueno se que en próximas semanas, esta noticia,  será publicado en los medios de prensa escrita y tambien se de la controversia que suscitan este tipo de noticas sobre el tema de los records. Desde Portalpesca.com nos limitamos a dar la noticia, el resto lo dejamos para las charlas de café mañanero entre los amigos previo a una jornada de pesca.

Captura y suelta.

----------


## REEGE

El que "dicen" puede ser el récord de España de Lucio...

¡Que miedo dá!



de Portalpesca.com

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El que "dicen" puede ser el récord de España de Lucio...
> 
> ¡Que miedo dá!
> 
> 
> 
> de Portalpesca.com


¡¡¡Qué bichaco!!! Con eso hay para una cena con toda la familia.

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## jasg555

Llevaba unos días dando vueltas a la foto del bicharraco. El tamaño de ls manos, lo separado del cuerpo para dar sensación de enormidad, etc...

Llamé a mi hermano y entre otras cosas le pasé la foto del bicho. Me dijo que erá algo más grande que nuestro record de sendos lucios de 13,5 kg. rn Bolarque en los 80.

Hice una prueba sujetando con los brazos extendidos un saco de cemento de los nuevos de 25 kilos. Y cuesta un poquito.

Me puse a buscar, y el lucio de la foto no se pescó en Orellana, sino en Cijara, y pesó 14,8 kg.

Pero el boca a boca lo puso en 32 kg, y cambió el sitio. Unos meses más y pesaríaa 50 kilos, se pescaría en García sola y se habría comido a dos niños :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

*Depredators desmiente la noticia del posible record de España de Lucio

Según se especula en la red existe un posible nuevo récord de España de Lucio al cual le atribullen 32kg.  según comentan en Portalpesca.com el animal fue pescado en orellana podría ser el nuevo récord de Lucio.
Ahora bien dicha noticia está muy lejos de la verdad ya que la verdad de la noticia es la siguiente.

El animal fue capturado en un embalse Entremeño, concretamente en el embalse de Cijara, dio un peso en bascula de 14.8kg. muy lejos de los 32kg. que le pretenden atribuir otras fuentes ajenas a la verdadera noticia, tras comentarlo con los autores nos contestan  lo siguiente  32kg. ¡¡ Ya nos hubiese gustado!!  desmintiendo el rumor creado.
Fué pescado Pablo Sokol y con asistencia de su hermano Mireck Sokol,  del Sama Fishing team el señuelo en concreto fue un CB-250 en color Aurora Black*

http://depredators.wordpress.com/201...pana-de-lucio/

Eso sí, es un bicharraco de impresión. Aunque aún le quedan unos 9 kilos para llegar al peso de la lozana hembra de 23 kilos que se pescó en Buendía cuando había agua. Pesada en balanza oficial de la carnicería del pueblo, firmado por testigos, cuando por aquí se pensaba que la Igfa era el nombre de una sueca de Torremolinos.

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias Jags, me parecia que lo sujetaba con demasiada soltura para 32 kgs.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ese bicho no tiene 32 kg ni de cachondeo... :Embarrassment: 

Un lucio de 32 kg tiene que ser tremendo, daría miedo acercarse a él, tendría cada diente en la parte superior de la mandíbula que parecerían los colmillos de un jabalí  :Big Grin: , además de que, no lo tendría cogido con tanta soltura como ese de la imagen, a no ser que esa persona tenga un biceps descomunal  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Al ver la imagen le he echado eso... entre 15 y 20 Kg, pero 32???  :Confused:  :Big Grin:  Jo**r como "arrempujan" algunos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peskandres

> Muchísimas gracias por vuestra colaboración, por fin hoy me he puesto a mirar un poco el internet y me alegra ver vuestros comentarios.
> En las vacaciones que me he pasado, me he llevado 3 "bolos", pero bueno...
> El de Cijara, Almoguera y Buendía.
> Lo mas lamentable, de las visitas, es el lamentable estado del embalse de Almoguera, lastima de sucio que esta.
> El fin de semana que viene, espero poder ir a pescar y enseñar mi primera captura, foto y suelta.
> Lo más seguro, que me pase por el de Atazar o por Aranjuez, ya veremos.
> Muchísimas gracias y saludos.


   Saludos Quote, yo la verdad te recomendaria el embalse de Entrepeñas en Guadalajara, lo mejor es ir en invierno. Alomejor te has llevao los bolos por ir cuand no es; y por cierto, que señuelo usabas?

SALUDOS

----------


## Francisco de Portugal

Buenas,

Va a Sierra Brava e me dirás algo.
Recuerda: captura e suelta

----------


## jasg555

Ésta foto de del record oficial de lucio de la Igfa.

No fué pescado con caña, sino con red en una gravera alemana. La razón: !!!Se comía los patos!!!

 Es record oficial, registrado, medido y pesado. Pesó 30,5 kg y midió unos 140 cm.



 El record de lucio pescado con caña es el del alemás Lothar Louis. Pesó 25 kg y midió creo que unos 130 cm. no estoy seguro.



http://www.luckylures.nl/esox_lucius_record.php

Hay otro artículo muy bueno de un pescador profesional holandés sobre los 100 lucios más grandes hasta la fecha.

En él, lo curioso es leer como la gente hace trampas, hasta el punto de comprarlos a pescadores del Báltico con red (los lucios a veces bajan a estuarios con baja salinidad), meterlos en charcas privadas y sacarlos según van creciendo haciendo ver que los han pescado. Pero las manchas de los peces es como la huella dactilar, y los pillan; si ya es muy difícil sacar un lucio record, es casi imposible sacar dos o más.

 No encuentro ahora el articulo, salió hace unos 20 años en Trofeo, a ver si lo localizo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya dos cacharros... :EEK!:  :EEK!: . A eso no hay que tirarle pez vivo... a eso hay que tirarle un buen entrecot con unas cuantas de poteras bien hermosas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

En cuanto a lo de las charcas privadas, eso pasa en todos sitios. Recordemos, que muchísimas de las grandes carpas que salen y pueblan los records, vienen de charcas privadas o lagos en las que están sometidas a control y a un cebado bestial constante con tal de que coja peso...

Algunos de estas charcas o lagos pueblan toda Europa. Algunos de los más sonados es un lago que hay relativamente cerca de España, en Francia, y otro, por ejemplo, el Lago Rainbow, en donde estaba la carpa que dio los últimos records mundiales.

Digo estaba, porque fijaros el control al que tenían sometido a esa carpa, que supieron hasta el día exacto en que murió la misma, concretamente, un 30 de Mayo. Cuando fue encontrada muerta, pesaba ya los 40 Kg...

Y este caso, pues con todos los peces... tiene que haber cada charca privada por ahí con de todo... y venga a cebar, y venga, y venga, y cuando coja el peso suficiente, la sacan, se echan una foto, nuevo record, ala, al agua... al cabo de un tiempo, otra vez, fuera, foto, nuevo record, al agua... y así sucesivamente  :Mad:

----------


## jasg555

> Vaya dos cacharros.... A eso no hay que tirarle pez vivo... a eso hay que tirarle un buen entrecot con unas cuantas de poteras bien hermosas 
> 
> En cuanto a lo de las charcas privadas, eso pasa en todos sitios. Recordemos, que muchísimas de las grandes carpas que salen y pueblan los records, vienen de charcas privadas o lagos en las que están sometidas a control y a un cebado bestial constante con tal de que coja peso...
> 
> Algunos de estas charcas o lagos pueblan toda Europa. Algunos de los más sonados es un lago que hay relativamente cerca de España, en Francia, y otro, por ejemplo, el Lago Rainbow, en donde estaba la carpa que dio los últimos records mundiales.
> 
> Digo estaba, porque fijaros el control al que tenían sometido a esa carpa, que supieron hasta el día exacto en que murió la misma, concretamente, un 30 de Mayo. Cuando fue encontrada muerta, pesaba ya los 40 Kg...
> 
> Y este caso, pues con todos los peces... tiene que haber cada charca privada por ahí con de todo... y venga a cebar, y venga, y venga, y cuando coja el peso suficiente, la sacan, se echan una foto, nuevo record, ala, al agua... al cabo de un tiempo, otra vez, fuera, foto, nuevo record, al agua... y así sucesivamente


 Precisamente hay un artículo de pescadores de grandes carpas (no me gusta decir carp-fishing, aunque a veces pico) que habla de ese tema.

En Europa, como bien dices, hay muchísima agua como todos conocemos, y abundan las charcas privadas.
Esas charcas o pesquerías crían carpones que los pescadores persiguen por lo que se paga bien por pescar en ellas.

 En ese artículo habla de la obesidad de esas carpas, ya que no son más largas que muchas de las carpas pescadas por ejemplo en grandes embalses del sur de España, pero sí son más anchas, en ocasiones con unas buenas barrigas fruto de la alimentación intensiva.

Por contra, la combatibidad de una carpas en torno a los 20 kg salvaje y una de 30 kg de alimentación intensiva no tiene nada que ver.

 A ver si lo encuentro.

----------


## Koufos

No hay mejores aguas en este país para el lucio que Orellana por cantidad. Es increíble con la presión pesquera que tiene y como día tras día se siguen sacando y siéndo relativamente dificil venirse bolo.

Ese tramo de las vegas altas del Guadiana es tremendo porque cuentas en Orellana con una cantidad descomunal, Garcia Sola con algo menos de cantidad pero ejemplares más grandes y luego Cíjara, dónde ya si que recomendaría ir bien preparado y armado de paciencia porque allí por lo que sea estar están, pero pican en unas pocas semanas concentradas a lo largo del año y sobre todo, casi siempre monstruos. Sin duda alberga las mayores locomotoras de este país pero, como ya digo, sobre tod si vas de orilla 4 de cada 5 veces que vayas es posible que no saques nada.

Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cíjara, dónde ya si que recomendaría ir bien preparado y armado de paciencia porque allí por lo que sea estar están, pero pican en unas pocas semanas concentradas a lo largo del año y sobre todo, casi siempre monstruos. Sin duda alberga las mayores locomotoras de este país pero, como ya digo, sobre tod si vas de orilla 4 de cada 5 veces que vayas es posible que no saques nada.


Cijara está super-explotado  :Embarrassment: 

Los lucios son ya perros viejos y se las conocen todas  :Big Grin: 

Eso era antes, cuando Cijara no lo conocía tanta gente y era fácil sacar unos cuantos en una mañana... pero desde que empezó a salir en las revistas de pesca, unido a la gran afluencia de pescadores de la zona centro que acuden a Cijara, el embalse está super-trillado  :Frown: 

Desde orilla, pues como te limites a los sitios con buenos accesos y demás, olvídate de pillar algo ahí, pues esos sitios están muy castigados. Para encontrar sitios medio decentes en Cijara, hay que pelearse y mucho con los eucaliptos, pinos, y sobre todo, arañarse bastante con las jaras para encontrar puestos que no estén castigados.

Yo siempre que voy, nunca me he venido de vacío. A veces más, a veces menos, dependiendo de la época del año... también, influye que cada vez que voy ya se a donde tengo que ir a buscarlos dependiendo de cada época, y quieras o no, conocer el embalse y el comportamiento de los bichos hace mucho, sobre todo, cuando son ya "perros viejos"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo.

----------


## joaquin.pescador

Buenas no sabia donde presentarme soy nuevo en este foro soy un madrileño al que le gusta mucho la pesca del lucio espero aportaros cosas positivas en este foro bueno deciros de cijara lo he tocado bastante ultimamente sin resultados buenos algun lapicerillo poco mas es muy duro pescar cijara y mas si vas desde orilla como yo un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Bienvenido joaquin.pescador.
Como habrás visto en este foro se habla de pesca y muchas más cosas, espero que encuentres tu lugar, te sientas cómodo y te quedes con nosotros mucho tiempo.
Un saludo

----------


## Koufos

> Cijara está super-explotado 
> 
> Los lucios son ya perros viejos y se las conocen todas 
> 
> Eso era antes, cuando Cijara no lo conocía tanta gente y era fácil sacar unos cuantos en una mañana... pero desde que empezó a salir en las revistas de pesca, unido a la gran afluencia de pescadores de la zona centro que acuden a Cijara, el embalse está super-trillado 
> 
> Desde orilla, pues como te limites a los sitios con buenos accesos y demás, olvídate de pillar algo ahí, pues esos sitios están muy castigados. Para encontrar sitios medio decentes en Cijara, hay que pelearse y mucho con los eucaliptos, pinos, y sobre todo, arañarse bastante con las jaras para encontrar puestos que no estén castigados.
> 
> Yo siempre que voy, nunca me he venido de vacío. A veces más, a veces menos, dependiendo de la época del año... también, influye que cada vez que voy ya se a donde tengo que ir a buscarlos dependiendo de cada época, y quieras o no, conocer el embalse y el comportamiento de los bichos hace mucho, sobre todo, cuando son ya "perros viejos" 
> ...


Es lo que comento, Cíjara es sin duda dónde están los lucios más recios de los 3 embalses, así como los más grandes. Yo sólo he ido un par de veces desde orilla no sacando ninguno la primera ocasión y 2 no demasiado grandes en la segunda después de patearme la orilla que da gusto.

La verdad es que para este embalse yo recomiendo embarcación, si no es así y no lo tienes conocidisimo, mejor quedarse en Orellana en mi humilde opinión.

Saludos.

----------

